# Tecom Residency Visa



## Sc0rp10 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi,

I came to dubai on a 3 month missionary visa sponsored by my company. At the end of the visa period, my company applied for the residency through TECOM. 

During the process, my visit visa expired and according to TECOM as long as the request was in process, I did not have to have a visit or any other visa to stay in the country. Now my visa has been approved and I'm waiting for the medical and stamp on the passport.

My question is that while going out of the country, do I need to have any documentation or evidence with me to show to immigration that I was in the country for an X number of days without a valid visa because my residency was in process?

Also how long does it take after the approval to give the medical and get the visa stamped on the passport?

Best Regards.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

I think your passport with the missionary visa page should be ok for emigration.... 
I do not think so you (your company) will be fined for over stay... 

If a person stays extra after expiry date on Visit visa they charge dh 100 per day after from initial fees of dh 100...

When a residency visa gets cancel... they give a grace period of 30 days to leave the country... 

fine dh 25 per day for 6 months 
fine dh 50 per day for 6 months
fine dh 100 per day 

Mission visa
Mission visa Dubai

If you have given the medical test then it should not take long to get a visa released and stamped on your passport....


----------



## Sc0rp10 (Oct 24, 2011)

thanks for the response. I dont have the mission visa stamp on my passport. It was given to me on a paper and I have submitted that paper back to tecom. Would a copy of the visa do?

Thanks.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

3 month mission visa can be renewed for another 3 months... and then u have a grace period of 7 days to leave the country.... 
i do not think that you should have any problem...


----------



## Sc0rp10 (Oct 24, 2011)

nm62 said:


> 3 month mission visa can be renewed for another 3 months... and then u have a grace period of 7 days to leave the country....
> i do not think that you should have any problem...


what i mean to say is that the 3 month mission visa expired on 7th october and since then my passport has gone for the residency process. 

which means from 7th till today I have no official document to show that I have a visa. would the immigration cause a problem and ask me for any evidence or documentation to show for the period from my visa expiry to the residence visa stamp on the passport?


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

they will ask you for documentation from 15th October onwards... 

if you have not applied for either 
1) you should have renewed it before 15th 
*""""And for renewal says AED 500 + AED 500 penalty if renewal applied for more than 7 days after expiry of original permit.""""
*

2) or paid the new residency visa fees to emigration before 15th october...
if the delay is from emigration.... its ok
but if you paid and did your medical during those 7 days and did not applied to emigration as medical report was not delivered to you..... your company will pay....

yes you have to show the documents 15th October onwards


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

My advise to you is renew it with the penalty fees (dh 500+ 500) and than travel... 
you will not need to worry about anything after that.... 
off course your company will pay the penalty


----------



## Sc0rp10 (Oct 24, 2011)

i think they did apply before 15th. infact even before 7th october. I will however reconfirm.

Thanks !


----------



## cynthiadubai (Oct 23, 2011)

As long as they applied 10 days prior to it expiring there will be no overstay. Tecom usually will call and inform of fines. After medical it takes approx 4 days to get the passport back. however all the systems were down last week, hence the delays!


----------

